# Ultrace Anyone?



## tsmed (Dec 18, 2002)

Just got back from the gastro.... stomach hurting really bad. Told me to stop all anti-acid meds (currently on Aciphex) but have been on them all. He prescribed Ultrase.Has anyone else taken this? What can I expect?


----------



## sabriel (May 27, 2002)

Hi tsmed,Sorry I have not heard of Ultrase before and have no experience with taking it (I take Somac, aka Protonix/Pantaloc), but here is a link to some information about it on the Mayo Health Clinic website. I hope it will be of some help to you. http://www.mayoclinic.com/findinformation/...tion/search.cfm


----------



## sabriel (May 27, 2002)

Darn,Link did not work properly in my previous post! Try these: http://www.mayoclinic.com/findinformation/...B8080AEBC2F0839 http://www.mayoclinic.com/findinformation/...B8080AEBC2F0839 If they don't work properly, just go to the general Mayo site http://www.mayoclinic.com and then select the Drug Search option and type in Ultrase.Hope it works now!


----------

